# + بقى أنا استاهل انك تخبط على قلبي +



## nermeen1 (20 فبراير 2010)

معلش يا جماعة انا من زمان منزلتش مواضيع 
لكن راجع ومعايا مفاجأة
3 ترانيم ولا أروع من كدا 

ليل دا كان ولا نهار
صوتي اتسمع
والمفاجأة 
ببقى انا استاهل انك 
بس بتوزيع جديد
من هنا 
ارجو ان تسمعوهم وتقولوا لي ايه رأيكم ​​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

ميرســـــــى جدا نرموووووووو على الترانيم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*أيه الروعة دى
مجهود مبارك
سلام المسيح لك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

هو أنا مش عارف أحمل الترانيم؟؟؟
ياريت تعرفينا ازاى ننزل الترانيم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## karter (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــميل جدا شكرا ليك وانا نزلتها عندي وبأمانه عجبتني جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للترانيم والمجهود​*


----------



## Mason (21 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى كتير على مجهودك يا قمر_
_وبجد كان نفسى من زمان _
_اسمع ترنيمة _
_بقى انا استاهل _
_بس مش عارفة أنزلها لو تسمحى بس وتشرحيلى أزى اشغلها _
_ومنتظرة ردك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## nermeen1 (22 فبراير 2010)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس
 شكرا ليكم على المرور وكل الى معرفوش يحمله الترانيم اتبع شرحى البسيط 
اول ما تفتح الصفحة اضغط على Click here to go to download page >>>

فى الصفىة التانية *Click here to download this file >>>*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
ترانيم جميلة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## Mason (22 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى اوى _
_وشرحك مفهوم _
_يا جميل_
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## nermeen1 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليكم على التشجيع وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## ENG BESHOY (24 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي خالص علي الترانيم ربنا يباركك
ومستنيين الجديد بقا ​*


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككور جدا


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

...................................


----------



## nermeen1 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المرور وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## nermeen1 (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليكم على المرور


----------



## gamalkamel (9 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعبكو


----------



## Eng.Reem (10 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ليكي وهننتظر المزيد*


----------



## ميناناشدعزيز (11 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدا على الترانيم وانا بحب اسمع ترنيمة بقى انا استاهل


----------



## bant el mase7 (11 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة الرائعة


----------



## gamalkamel (12 مارس 2010)

مرسى على الترنيمة الرائعة


----------



## marimmena (12 مارس 2010)

السلام والنعمه الرب يبارك حياتكم اذكرونى فى صلاتكم .


----------

